# Rangers train for 20th deployment to Afghanistan at Fort Knox



## Ravage (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.wdrb.com/story/25268043/rangers-train-for-20th-deployment-to-afghanistan-at-fort-knox
(video in link)

FORT KNOX, Ky. (WDRB) -- The Rangers are the Army's most elite soldiers who are put into some of the most dangerous situations in Afghanistan.

It's just training, but in real life this is what the Army Rangers do best.

"The most intense is the constant tempo that we do it," said First Sgt. Nathan Dunn.  

In Afghanistan they do special operations, ambush attacks -- taking out high-level members of Al-Qaeda.

"We have a lot of focus on working on those enemy networks," explained Lt. Col. Patrick Ellis, 3rd Ranger Battalion Commander.

It's a job for the most elite and mentalLY tough. In fact, some of the equipment the Rangers use can't be shown because it's classified.

So why is this happening At Fort Knox? At Fort Benning, the Rangers share training facilities with other more conventional units.

"It can get crowded at times with a lot of the elements there as you know the armor school used to be here but moved to Fort Benning," explained Ellis.  

With the Duke Brigade leaving Fort Knox, the Rangers have their pick of places to train.

Wednesday marked another test, although most of these soldiers have been tested over and over again.

"This upcoming one will be my 6th rotation," explained Company Commander Cpt. David Yu.

First Sgt. Nathan Dunn has been with the Ranger Battalion for 17 years.

He remembers the early days in Afghanistan shortly after 9/11

"Initially we were going out almost every night," he said.

This battalion understands the sacrifice of war, losing two Rangers during their deployment last year.

But it's a burden they've volunteered to bear.

"It's a sense of pride it allows us to serve our country," said Yu.

This will be the 3rd Ranger Battalion's 20th deployment to Afghanistan; they leave this summer.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2014)

20th Deployment to Afghanistan, wonder how many they took in Iraq?


----------



## goon175 (Apr 17, 2014)

SOWT said:


> 20th Deployment to Afghanistan, wonder how many they took in Iraq?



It's 20 total, both Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------

